# what colour now



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

what colour would you say George is now (he's on the left) little one is his sister


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

There will be people on here far more experienced than me on colour but all I know is I fall in love a little bit more with George every time I see him


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think he will looks like your friends dog


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

that's what I was hoping Kendal, I love the cute way he is sitting, can't stop looking at him lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think George is the colour ADORABLE!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Would help if I knew my right and left lol .. giggling here

He is lovely, but he is getting darker for sure... light apricot with white markings or blonde with white markings .. oh I would love a closer look (just for a cuddle)


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

He is sooo beautiful! I love cockapo puppies!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

hopefully going to see him again at the weekend


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh take loads more pics at the weekend .. we love GG pics  

What colour is the breeder calling GG? his coat is changing, I love seeing all your pics.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I would call it apricot and white, he's certainly got darker.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

not asked the breeder what colour she is describing him as, When we first saw him at 2 days he was cream/ buff if that is right description. Although you could see slight spricot colouring in places but we thought this might disappear. Have to say I am more than thrilled at the colour change as love my friends colour cockapoo who has the same dad.(have posted a photo on previous thread). If we can go at weekend will take loads of photos


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh I have missed that one .. pic of your friends dog, not like me grrrr.

what colour was GG's mum and dad? I am really enjoying this whole coat colour stuff, find it so interesting xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

GG's (as he is rapidly becoming known lol) dad is an apricot min poodle and mum is an English show cocker who is sort of whtie and flecked beige if that makes sense


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

I would say apricot and hite but they change so much,some go lighter others darker,wow he has changed loads since he was tiny


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Here's friend's dog


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh lovely breeding .. yes GG may be a light apricot then possibly get even darker .... stunning choice.

I will love watching him change and grow, along with everyone else on thsi forum.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

mandym said:


> I would say apricot and hite but they change so much,some go lighter others darker,wow he has changed loads since he was tiny


yes , he sure has changed loads, absolutely love him to bits already, hope he thinks the same of us!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> oh lovely breeding .. yes GG may be a light apricot then possibly get even darker .... stunning choice.
> 
> I will love watching him change and grow, along with everyone else on thsi forum.


didn't really choose him as he was the last one left in the litter so we viewed him and decided to have him! Not the best way I know but all hopefully is good. He is the quieter one of the litter although he is the biggest so think he spends all his time eating lol


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow your friends dog is how I imagine GG will turn out .. I think it is apricot with white marking, love it.

GG couldn't be coming to a better home ... you are already commited and ready, which always makes me smile.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

curt3007 said:


> didn't really choose him as he was the last one left in the litter so we viewed him and decided to have him! Not the best way I know but all hopefully is good. He is the quieter one of the litter although he is the biggest so think he spends all his time eating lol


There is no right or wrong way to picking a puppy .. GG was fate and just meant to be for you, I would think yourselves as very lucky as at least there was one left ... is that a cup half full moment from JoJo


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

JoJo said:


> There is no right or wrong way to picking a puppy .. GG was fate and just meant to be for you, I would think yourselves as very lucky as at least there was one left ... is that a cup half full moment from JoJo


Yet agaiiiiinnnnn I agree with JoJo!!! I was just about to post exactly what you have said about fate etc! Although he was the last one left it doesn't mean anything other than he was meant for you - my cup is definitely full lol! Annnnddd yet again... I love GG X


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Rosie was the last one left and I think that was fate. In fact, she was a reject! She'd had a prospective owner, who had changed their mind two weeks before they were due to pick her up! When we went to view, she was one of two chocolate girls who hadn't been reserved, but someone had put a deposit down on one of them and was coming a few days later to choose and collect. So we didn't actually have any choice at all! Definitely fate.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Meant to be works for me ... sometimes better not to have a choice, think about all the JD customers, they have got so much choice, my head would be hurting and no way could I choose one, I would have to ask S&J to help me... there are too many to choose from, I would dream of a different colour and puppy every night before choosing day ha ha ha


----------

